# Xbox 360 - HDMI Monitor - Connect Speakers



## unoriginality (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought an Acer monitor that only has an HDMI port, with no VGA cables. My Xbox 360 Elite is connected to this, using HDMI. The problem is that the only sound I can get is from the built in speakers on the monitor, and the quality isn't great.

The problem is that there is only an audio in on the back of the monitor, no audio out. How would I be able to use external speakers for gaming?

This is the monitor if that helps
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX23201(ME).aspx


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

From what I can tell, that isn't possible using HDMI.

Is there a Optical output for sound anywhere I'm wondering (on the xbox I mean)


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey,

Actually, I researched it on newegg.It does have a HDMI port, but no audio output.

Here's the link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009162


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

elvenleader3 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Actually, I researched it on newegg.It does have a HDMI port, but no audio output.
> 
> ...


He said it did, he just wanted to have another sound output rather then the Monitor's speakers but I don't think that is possible... :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

There should also be a port for connecting the old analog cables that includes a stereo (red/white) set of RCA outputs that can go into most any receiver. Or if your PC supports it you can use the optical out an an optical in on your computer.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

He has an Xbox 360 and is connecting to a monitor ebackhus...

The monitor may have the red/white outputs though, it is worth having a look...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Something like this will do what you want> http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-120-49-en-70-26gu.html

There are also cables around that convert the Xbox 360 to VGA and have audio plugs for sound.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Redeye3323 said:


> He has an Xbox 360 and is connecting to a monitor ebackhus...
> 
> The monitor may have the red/white outputs though, it is worth having a look...


Right, and the analog port is still on HDMI 360's, so you can use both, as I have done, to get 1080p video and digital audio through the HDMI port and analog or digital audio through the multi-port. I can tell ya it works from having done it myself.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> Right, and the analog port is still on HDMI 360's, so you can use both, as I have done, to get 1080p video and digital audio through the HDMI port and analog or digital audio through the multi-port. I can tell ya it works from having done it myself.


Thanks for the information, I didn't relise you could utilize both ports.

Now I know though :wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a great thing that is does work if you have a reciever that doesn't support HDMI like I do!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> It's a great thing that is does work if you have a reciever that doesn't support HDMI like I do!


Thanks you for that good piece of advice.

I would try what ebackhus said first unoriginality and then post back if it does/doesn't work...


----------



## Taylor888 (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, so I'm in the same boat on this one, only I'm using the Acer S271HL 27" monitor. Connected to my Xbox360 via HDMI port on the back of the Xbox itself, going direct into the HMDI on the monitor. Previous to this monitor, I had sound running direct from the default Xbox360 component lead (red and white, the yellow was going into the scart alone on the back of my old CRT TV) into the back of my Hi-fi amp. How exactly do I go about running sound via my Hi-fi now that im using just the HDMI into the back of the monitor? What process, what leads, going into where? Bit of a noob when it comes to this stuff, only made this account to get this answer so would greatly appreciate the help. Thanks for your time!


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Does your monitor have an audio out connection?


----------

